# 1. Zeller Schwarze Katz Marathon



## rad-andi (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wer hat am 2. Wochenende im August nichts vor? Dem kann ich eine Veranstaltung in Rhéinland-Pfalz an der schönen Mosel empfehlen. Der dortige MTB-Verein veranstaltet am 12. August, einem Sonntag, zum ersten Mal den Zeller Schwarze Katz Marathon durch. Noch keine Erfahrungen, logisch, da zum ersten Mal, aber der verein hat auch schon Rennen des Eifel-Mosel-Cup organisiert.
Eine GPS-Auswertung ist unter www.mtb-channel.de einsehbar. Es werden drei Strecken (30 - 60 - 90) sowie eine Staffel (3 x 30) angeboten. Startgelder sind annehmbar.
Nähere Informationen unter www.zeller-marathon.de.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Hab mich eben mal angemeldet. Bei der Namensverwandtschaft ein klares Pflichtrennen!   Sehr groß ist das Starterfeld aber nocht nicht.   Naja, gibt´s wenigstens keinen Stau auf den Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Werde wohl auch dort am Start sein. Ist jemand von euch die Strecke schon gefahren (GPS-Track gibt's ja schon)? Wie sind denn die Trails einzustufen?

...und feiert vorher nicht zu lang auf dem Weinfest


----------



## Cecil974 (1. August 2007)

Wir fahren auch mit. Ist ja schließlich in der Nachbarschaft...


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2007)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Werde wohl auch dort am Start sein. Ist jemand von euch die Strecke schon gefahren (GPS-Track gibt's ja schon)? Wie sind denn die Trails einzustufen?



Ja genau! Wie ist die Strecke? Forstwege? Trails? Was für Trails? Erdwege, steinig, wurzelig usw.....wäre klasse wenn sich mal jemand dazu äußern würde!


----------



## Eifelbike (2. August 2007)

Hallo Ihr Moselaner, Cannondale Jörg usw.,

ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim 1. Zeller Schwarze Katz Marathon.
Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren, da ich einer belg. Bikegruppe die schöne Vulkaneifel zeige. Im nächsten Jahr bestimmt!

Sportliche Grüße aus der Eifel 

eifelbike
*www.eifelbike.de*


----------



## Speedy J (2. August 2007)

Bin die Strecke gestern teilweise abgefahren. Da ist wirklich für jeden was dabei! Forstwege, steinige Trailpassagen genauso wie Wurzelstücke, viele Anstiege und für die Funtour-Fahrer auch wunderschöne Panoramablicke ins Moseltal.


----------



## Adrenalino (2. August 2007)

Hört sich gut an! Dann bin ich wohl dabei, selbstverständlich auf der Langstrecke!


----------



## jon348 (2. August 2007)

Bin auch dabei! Ist ja das erste Mal und nen neuen Marathon muss man mit seiner Teilnahme auch mal unterstützen. Die Zeller haben ja schon öfters gezeigt, dass sie MTB Rennen veranstalten können! 
Also, mitmachen!


----------



## Marc B (2. August 2007)

warum gibt's eigentlich keine nachmelde-möglichkeit? finde ich sehr schade, weil mein dad sich nicht festlegen möchte und wir sowas meistens spontan machen.


----------



## Speedy J (2. August 2007)

.. soweit ich informiert bin, läßt der Anmelde-Dienstleister dies nicht zu, da das komplette Management hier abgewickelt wird, auch die Abbuchung der Anmeldegebühr.

Steht zumindest auf der Internetseite von abavent.

Habe grade auch nochmal auf den Anmeldeseiten geschaut, Anmeldeschluß ist der 9.8., das ist doch relativ kurzfristig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rad-andi (2. August 2007)

Hi,

zur Streckencharakteristik ist zu sagen, dass es zunächst über Weinbergswege (Pflaster, festgefahrener Schieferboden) bis an die Waldgrenze geht. Dann gibt es nur noch Feldwege, teilweise ausgefahren. Singletrails sind eher die Ausnahme. Es sind ein paar schöne schnelle Bergabpassagen dabei, wobei man die Räder schön laufen lassen kann.
Die Strecke lässt sich von jedermann bewältigen, der eine langsamer, der andere schneller.
Für Panaoramagucker gibts einige tolle Stellen mit sehr schönem Blick auf das Moseltal, aber: Ich weiss ihr wollt Rennen fahren und keine Schnitzeljagd.

Rad-Andi


----------



## Marc B (2. August 2007)

Speedy J schrieb:


> Anmeldeschluß ist der 9.8., das ist doch relativ kurzfristig...



wo steht das? hatte irgendwie den 5.8ten als deadline gelesen


----------



## rad-andi (2. August 2007)

Hi Speedfire,

wenn du die Ausschreibung genau durchliest, ist tatsächlich vom 09.08. die Rede. Der 05.08. ist erst später vom Veranstalter ins Spiel gebracht worden, weil sie mehr Planungssicherheit haben wollten. Es ist ja so, dass man vieles im Vorfeld abklären muss und da ist es besser, wenn man mit der Anzahl der Starter schon ziemlich nahe ans tatsächliche Endergebnis herankommt.
Fakt ist, dass du dich bis zum 09.08. anmelden kannst, den Zellern aber der 05.08. palnungstechnisch am liebsten wäre!

rad-andi


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (4. August 2007)

Bin auch am Start. 
Hier sollen sich aber nochmal nen paar mehr anmelden! Sonst wirds ja einsam auf der Strecke. Die Gegend soll schön sein, also ANMELDEN!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Und der Preis ist nicht wirklich für das 1. mal annehmbar.


Was soll an 20  für die 60 km-Strecke verkehrt sein? Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Events ist das schon günstig.


----------



## rad-andi (5. August 2007)

Hallo Schweißtropfen,

ich weiss nicht, wo du sonst so mitfährst, aber die Preise der Zeller sind in Ordnung. Sieh dir mal die Preise bei anderen Rennen an.
Ja, mit der Anmeldung ist nicht so glücklich. Vielleicht müssen sich die Veranstalter ja doch noch etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (5. August 2007)

Schön, dass manche Leute immer schnell ein Urteil haben, obwohl sie die Gründe nicht kennen...


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2007)

mir ist zu ohren gekommen, dass das rennen aufgrund geringer anmeldungen ausfällt. ist da etwas wahres dran?


----------



## null.ahnung (5. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab mich heute kurz vor 18 Uhr für die 60km angemeldet.
20 Euronen find ich O.K. Rhens kostet auch 20 und RadamRing ist auch einiges teurer gewesen(Als es noch MTB-Marathons gab). Außerdem stehen bei manchen Veranstaltungen Fremdenverkehrsämter oder gar Konzerne(Nürburgring GmbH) dahinter. Bei einem kleinen Wald-und Wiesenverein bezahle ich gerne meinen Obulusconfused: ), denn die machen es zu 99% aus Liebe zum Sport. 
Und mit 2-3  für die Verpflegung kommt bei mir auch kein Veranstalter hin!!  
Also ab an die Mosel und zusammen km schruppen.Und das zusammen mit einem Deutschen Meister. Das dürfte den Veranstalter ein wenig über die geringe Teilnehmer-Zahl hinweg trösten. 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. August 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hallo
> @schwarzer Kater und rad-andi (Rhens,Emmelshausen,Pfronten,RadamRing usw.)
> 
> Wohl gemerkt es ist die 1 Veranstaltung und da sollte man nicht an den Profit denken!
> Sondern daran das so viele Leute kommen wie möglich und wenn die Tour von denen als Toll bewertet wird kommen sie wieder und bringen im nächsten Jahr ihre Freunde mit. Sollen sie halt auf die "hochgepreisten" Überraschungsgoodies verzichten und gut ists und für den Verpflegungsaufwand pro Person fallen max. 2-3Euro an.


Hast du mal so ein Rennen organisiert? Wenn ja, dann sagt dir das Wort Fixkosten für Genehmigungen, Erste Hilfe, etc. doch sicher was. Das kann regional sehr unterschiedlich hoch sein, je nachdem wie die verscheidenen Ämter und Behörden da zulangen. Bei 20  machen die sicher keinen Reibach, wenn sie bei der geringen Starterzahl nicht am Ende sogar drauf legen. Kostendeckend soll man schon arbeiten dürfen.


----------



## Adrenalino (6. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hast du mal so ein Rennen organisiert? Wenn ja, dann sagt dir das Wort Fixkosten für Genehmigungen, Erste Hilfe, etc. doch sicher was. Das kann regional sehr unterschiedlich hoch sein, je nachdem wie die verscheidenen Ämter und Behörden da zulangen. Bei 20  machen die sicher keinen Reibach, wenn sie bei der geringen Starterzahl nicht am Ende sogar drauf legen. Kostendeckend soll man schon arbeiten dürfen.




Vergiss es da gegenzuhalten, wir haben nunmal in D seit jahren die "Geiz-ist-geil" Mentalität, alles muss möglichst billig aber bitte in allerbester Qualität sein und verdienen darf ein Veranstalter/Verein mit einem solchen Event aber bitte gar nichts wo kämen wir denn da hin??

Aber die tollsten Bikes fahren und nen haufen Geld für Teile ausgeben, jaja......

Ein Verein, der einen Mara organisiert kann froh sein mit einer schwarzen Null aus der Sache raus zu gehen, so siehts nämlich aus.

Aber das ist wie bei Don Quixchote der ewige Kampf gegen Windmühlen.....zwecklos.......


----------



## das_Bergwerk (6. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Vergiss es da gegenzuhalten, wir haben nunmal in D seit jahren die "Geiz-ist-geil" Mentalität, alles muss möglichst billig aber bitte in allerbester Qualität sein und verdienen darf ein Veranstalter/Verein mit einem solchen Event aber bitte gar nichts wo kämen wir denn da hin??
> 
> Aber die tollsten Bikes fahren und nen haufen Geld für Teile ausgeben, jaja......
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedy J (6. August 2007)

Hallo, seit heute steht ein Hinweis auf der Veranstaltungsseite, daß aufgrund diverser Rückfragen die Möglichkeit der Nachmeldung besteht.


----------



## Marc B (6. August 2007)

coole sache  dann kann ich mit meinem dad nochmal drüber reden


----------



## Adrenalino (6. August 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> PS:   Und trotzdem 20 fürs erste mal naja. Auf Goodies die ich mit dem Startgeld bezahle kann ich verzichten!



Du kannst vielleicht verzichten. Andere nicht, die wollen das so. Der eine Teil will ne dicke Startertüte mit Kram drin, der andere nur ein Rennen fahren, fertig. Wem nun also gerecht werden?

Naja, dein - berechtigter - Kritikpunkt der Nachmeldung ist ja nun beachtet worden.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. August 2007)

Ein Bericht von den Locals ab und an zum Streckenzustand wäre im Anbetracht des "Sommerwetters"   echt klasse!

Ich werde nämlich mein feierliches Gelöbnis vom Keiler-Bike auf jeden Fall einhalten; bei matschigen Mistwetter findet das ganze ohne mich statt! Zweimal hintereinander den Antrieb komplett zu erneuern  reicht mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rad-andi (7. August 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> mir ist zu ohren gekommen, dass das rennen aufgrund geringer anmeldungen ausfällt. ist da etwas wahres dran?




Hallo,

das Rennen findet definitiv statt. Auf der Homepage sind einige Neuigkeiten aufgeführt. Es ist auch - für alle Kurzentschlossenen und Grundsätzlich-Meckerer - eine Vor-Ort-Anmeldung möglich. Na, sind wir jetzt nicht (fast) alle zufrieden? 

Rad-Andi


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen. 
Wie ist denn das Wetter bei euch. ???
Vieleicht ein wenig Sommer, bei uns eher nicht. 

Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. August 2007)

Ab Samstag solls ja besser werden und es regnet zwar oft, aber nicht so sehr stark. Ich gehe daher mal bei einem sonnigen Samstag von einigermaßen trockenen Bedingungen am Sonntag aus. Wenn das eh meist Feldwege, etc. sind, dann trocknen die auch flott ab.


----------



## null.ahnung (9. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> es regnet zwar oft, aber nicht so sehr stark.


 
Bei uns(Eifel Nähe Mayen) siehts leider ein bisschen anders aus.
Es regnet oft aber dafür nicht so leicht!! 
Na ja, lieber ein Matschrennen bei über 15° als faul auf der Couch lummern. 
Könnte es eigentlich in Zell Probleme mit dem Hochwasser geben.
Wäre mal eine "Bachdurchfahrt" der besonderen Art!! 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Adrenalino (9. August 2007)

Also, wenns ums Wetter geht schau ich in letzter Zeit bei "Kachelmann Wetter" vorbei, bzw. bei den Messstationen die übers ganze Land verteilt sind. Für die Station Blankenrath, ganz in der Nähe von Zell, sieht es für die nächsten Tage so aus:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/191609.html

Schaut doch gut aus!


----------



## rad-andi (9. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Bei uns(Eifel Nähe Mayen) siehts leider ein bisschen anders aus.
> Es regnet oft aber dafür nicht so leicht!!
> Na ja, lieber ein Matschrennen bei über 15° als faul auf der Couch lummern.
> Könnte es eigentlich in Zell Probleme mit dem Hochwasser geben.
> ...




Hallo, heute hat es genieselt, kein richtig fester Regen. Ab morgen, spätestens ab Samstag ist unter wetter.de trockenes Wetter bei 20-22 Grad vorhergesagt. Das ist kein richtig sonniger Augusttag, aber auch kein schlechtes Wetter, um eine Top-Leistung zu zeigen.
Für ein Hochwasser werden die Regenfälle auf keinen Fall reichen, aber das will ja wirklich keiner!


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. August 2007)

OK,danke.
Also vorn Nobby hinten Racing Ralph.


----------



## rad-andi (10. August 2007)

Hallo,

bis heute abend, Freitag 24.00 Uhr, geht wohl die Online-Anmeldung ohne Zusatzgebühr.
Zum Thema Wetter ist zu sagen, dass es nach Regen in der Nacht heute trocken und sehr angenehm ist (im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen). Ab und an scheint die Sonne und es sind so um die 20 Grad. Ich würde sagen gutes Radwetter (nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt).
Für die nächsten Tage sind leicht ansteigende Temeperaturen gemeldet. Also, Wetter als Hinderungsgrund sollte wegfallen. Bis denne!!


----------



## Adrenalino (10. August 2007)

rad-andi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bis heute abend, Freitag 24.00 Uhr, geht wohl die Online-Anmeldung ohne Zusatzgebühr.
> Zum Thema Wetter ist zu sagen, dass es nach Regen in der Nacht heute trocken und sehr angenehm ist (im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen). Ab und an scheint die Sonne und es sind so um die 20 Grad. Ich würde sagen gutes Radwetter (nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt).
> Für die nächsten Tage sind leicht ansteigende Temeperaturen gemeldet. Also, Wetter als Hinderungsgrund sollte wegfallen. Bis denne!!




Dann denke ich mal daß besonders die Feldwegs- und Weinbergwegsabschnitte am Sonntag trocken sind. Für den Rest der sich im Wald befindet....naja, hauptsache es bleibt von oben trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> (...) Für den Rest der sich im Wald befindet....naja, hauptsache es bleibt von oben trocken.



schlimmer als zuletzt in nordenau kann es ja nicht kommen von unten


----------



## Adrenalino (11. August 2007)

Hey ihr Zeller!
Wie schauts Wetter aus, bzw. wie hat es sich bei euch seit Donnerstag entwickelt? Hier hats zuletzt heute nacht geregnet, und zwar vom feinsten! 
Freue mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## Silencium (11. August 2007)

Also hier ist das Wetter im Moment perfekt zu fahren, hat seit vorgestern nicht mehr geregnet und heute Sonnenschein bei Temperaturen zwischen 23-25 °C.

Ich war gestern meine Runde drehen und der Boden war noch ziemlich nass, denke da wird sich auch in Zell bis morgen nicht mehr viel ändern..


----------



## rad-andi (11. August 2007)

Hallo,

heute hatten wir morgens Nebel und Bewölkung. Zum MIttag hin wurde es dann warm (um 23 Grad) und teilweise nicht sonnig. Also, viel wärmer darf es morgen schon nicht werden. In den Scheiferweinbergen bruzelst du, im Hunsrück ist der Belag noch feucht.
Was ich heute so an Fahrer gesehen habe, gibt's nur Spritzer, keinen richtig schweren Match. Bis morgen wird die Strecke weiter abtrocknen.

Also, viel besser als eigentlich zu Wochenbeginn erwartet.


----------



## toncoc (12. August 2007)

gut gemacht
schön wars
aber mit viel mehr teilnehmern hättet ihr so eure probleme gehabt

für nächstes jahr wenn mehr starter kommen:
den start/ziel bereich entzerren!
verpflegung, start ziel und die wechselzone für die staffeln war schon jetzt eigentlich zuviel.
die verpflegung am besten an eine nebenstraße ca. 100m hinter start/ziel.
die wechselzone kann dann da bleiben, wo sie jetzt war.

ansonsten nur lob
wetter war auch fein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. August 2007)

So, bin auch zurück, geduscht und glücklich.  

Die Veranstaltung war wirklich einwandfrei organisiert, wobei ich dem Kollegen oben mit der Ballung in der Zieldurchfahrt recht geben muß. Ansonsten wäre mein einziger Wehrmutstropfen die doch wirklich seeehr einfache Strecke, deren einzige technische Schwierigkeit in der Um- oder Durchschiffung der Pfützenfelder auf der Höhe lang.   Der einzige Trail war vielleicht 100 m lang. Aber sonst wie gesagt nur Pluspunkte:
- schönes und sinniges Starterpräsent
- endlich mal lange, schwarze Kabelbinder für die Startnummern
- engagierte Helfer. Es waren zwar wenige, wobei die Strecke auch nicht mehr benötigte, aber die, die da waren haben sich ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt.
- nettes Publikum, sogar freundlich interessierte Touristen ("wo wird man denn so dreggisch?"  ) gibt es in Zell
- ausreichend Parkmöglichkeiten
- ausgezeichnete Nudeln mit einfallsreichen Saucen
- freundliche, ungestresste Teilnehmer
- Dusch- und Waschmöglichkeiten

Wenn´s nächstes Jahr terminlich passt bin ich ziemlich sicher wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (12. August 2007)

auch wieder daheim angekommen 

ich schliesse mich da meinen vorrednern an, die veranstaltung war sehr gut organisiert. auch die atmosphäre hat gut gepasst und die strecke fand' ich  marathon-tauglich.
vor mir hatte jemand eine panne, der wirklich gar nichts dabei hatte und den schlauch zu wechseln bisherwohl noch nie gemacht hatte. das hat mich etliche minuten gekostet, danach hab' ich mir gesagt "egaaal  landschaft geniessen und gut pedalieren. am ende hatten wir noch ein kleines race


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2007)

Fürs erstemal Prima Veranstaltung. 
Landschaftlich genial, Strecke war ganz ok, ein paar Trails mehr und sie währe Perfekt.
Gute Verpflegung, kalte Duschen , ausreichent beschildert.

2008 gerne wieder.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. August 2007)

Hi!
Kann mich nur anschließen, alles wirklich perfekt! Landschaftlich eine der schönsten Strecken die ich je gefahren bin, und wenn man sie auf der 90er dreimal fährt wird es anstrengend und anspruchsvoll genug! Und, sind wir doch mal ehrlich, ich möchte nicht wissen wie kraftraubend die Strecke mit ihren Wiesenwegen geworden wäre bei richtig schlechtem Wetter! Au weia......
O.k, ein paar Trails mehr, gut, aber ich ( und auch mein Teamkollege ) fand sie perfekt so wie sie ist, besonders gut gefallen hat mir der finale Downhill durch die Weinberge!! 

Wir kommen auf alle Fälle wieder! 

EDIT:
In der Damenumkleide gabs warme Duschen


----------



## Marc B (12. August 2007)

mal am rande: was ist jetzt eigentlich diese "schwarze katz" ? ein weinberg?  eine weinsorte? klärt mich da mal bitte auf


----------



## Adrenalino (12. August 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> mal am rande: was ist jetzt eigentlich diese "schwarze katz" ? ein weinberg?  eine weinsorte? klärt mich da mal bitte auf



Dat issene Weinsorte bzw. Lage, guggst du hier:

http://www.zellmosel.de/Wein.shtml

Prost! Ich trink jetzt trotzdem mein verdientes ( alkfreies ) Weizen!


----------



## null.ahnung (13. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Insgesamt hat mir die Veranstaltung sehr gut gefallen.Ich bin zwar kein Freund von "Runden fahren",aber man kann ja nicht verlangen unendlich viel km durch Wald und Wiesen auszuschildern.Die Helfer waren alle sehr freundlich,und man merkte ihnen an,daß sie mit Herzen dabei waren.
Entgegen einiger anderer Meinungen(z.B."Schwarzer Kater") fand ich die Strecke konditionell eher anspruchsvoll ,weil sich die ganzen hm auf den 1sten 16km knubbelten.
Strecke war landschaftlich genial und technisch sehr einfach.Es gibt mit Sicherheit schönere Strecken, aber Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem. 
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## toncoc (13. August 2007)

ja, landschaftlich schön, technisch anspruchsloserer art, aber konditionell echt fies.
nach km 13 hatte ich nen durchschnittspuls von über 190  (bin staffel gefahren, da gehört das so).


----------



## Adrenalino (13. August 2007)

Was ihr alle habt mit technisch anspruchslos......o.k. der erste Anstieg auf Asphalt, das rollt recht locker. Den zweiten über Schotter und Erde fand ich schon recht knackig und der dritte, dieser breite Forstweg der nur aus Erde bestand, der hatte m.M. nach das Zeug zum Demotivator weil der Untergrund etwas zäh war. Auf der Abfahrt kurz davor musste man ebenfalls aufpassen die Spur zu halten weil eben feuchte Erde.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Konditionell jedenfalls ein böses Ding


----------



## toncoc (13. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Was ihr alle habt mit technisch anspruchslos......o.k. der erste Anstieg auf Asphalt, das rollt recht locker. Den zweiten über Schotter und Erde fand ich schon recht knackig und der dritte, dieser breite Forstweg der nur aus Erde bestand, der hatte m.M. nach das Zeug zum Demotivator weil der Untergrund etwas zäh war. Auf der Abfahrt kurz davor musste man ebenfalls aufpassen die Spur zu halten weil eben feuchte Erde.
> 
> Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Konditionell jedenfalls ein böses Ding




fahr mal den keiler, gäsbock, sigma neustadt und eigentlich auch frammersbach (in frammersbach eigentlich auch nur die abfahrten).
die sind technisch anspruchsvoller.
aber das tut den zellern keinen abbruch.
das ganze war eher cc-lastig.
das konzept mit den mehrrunden und den staffeln ist sehr gut.
die crosser können aufgaloppieren, die cc´ler kommen voll auf ihre kosten, und die marathoner sind auch noch gut bedient.
streckenpersonal brauchste weniger und nur 1 verpflegung auf der strecke.
zuschauer bekommen mehr zu sehen
wechselzone für zuschauer sehr interessant

ein gelungenes ding.
bitte nicht verändern, außer den start/zielberich für nächstes jahr entzerren.
denn nächstes jahr wird definitv mehr los sein


----------



## null.ahnung (13. August 2007)

Hallo!
Mit technisch anspruchslos meinte ich nicht schlecht oder sonst irgendwas negatives.
Nur wenn man mit anderen Rennen vergleicht(Saarschleife,Erbeskopf,Schinderhannes) gab es in Zell keine Passagen wo man Erfahrung mit Trails,Wurzel etc. braucht.Es war halt alles fahrbar,auch für Anfänger.Es waren auch keine Passagen dabei die jenseits der 20% waren.Weder bergauf noch bergab.
Dies sollte keine Kritik sondern nur Streckenbeschreibung sein!! 
Dadurch ist die Veranstaltung ja auch für ein größeres Publikum geeignet.
MfG
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Was ihr alle habt mit technisch anspruchslos


Es war halt bergab nichts dabei, wo man Fahrtechnik gebraucht hätte und auch bergauf ließ sich alles recht locker durchtreten. War kaum ein Stück über 10% Steigung dabei. Das kleine Blatt hab ich nur ab und zu verwendet, um auf eine höhere Trittfrequenz zu kommen. War halt das krasse Gegenstück zu unserer Eppsteiner Strecke. 
Aber Abwechslung ist ja gut und mir hat es trotzdem gut gefallen, wie geschrieben. So ab und zu mal ein Stüfchen oder ein Wurzeltrail lockern das halt ein wenig auf und sind für mich eben die Prise Salz in der sonst sehr leckeren Suppe.



Adrenalino schrieb:


> und der dritte, dieser breite Forstweg der nur aus Erde bestand, der hatte m.M. nach das Zeug zum Demotivator weil der Untergrund etwas zäh war.


Den fand ich gerade besonders schön, weil man das Ende in Form von "Licht am Ende des Tunnels" (die Wiese oben) sah. Da hatte ich aber auch meist Gegner, mit denen ich mich beschäftigen konnte, während ich aufgrund der geringen Teilnehmerzahl ab Mitte der ersten bis fast Mitte der zweiten Runde ziemlich allein unterwegs war. Da ging die Motivation etwas runter, weil sich das Rennen einfach wie eine schnelle Trainingsfahrt anfühlte.


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2007)

für marathons finde ich es eigentlich ganz gut, dass technisch schwierige passagen größtenteils fehlen, weil erfahrungsgemäss bei solchen jedermann-veranstaltungen immer leute im weg stehen, wenn es technisch wird, egal ob bergab oder bergauf. da gibt's dann manchmal staus oder auch stürze.
trails finde ich gut, aber dann eher easy und flowig. da hat man ja dann schon genug leute vor der nase.

die strecke hat mir gefallen, in den matsch-passagen schlitterte ich auch etwas rum, aber in der zweiten runde wusste man ja dann welche linie man nicht fahren sollte


----------



## Adrenalino (13. August 2007)

Ja, die Streckendiskussion 
Ihr habt ja alle irgendwie recht. Schon schwierig, ne Strecke zu finden wo dann wirklich jeder zum Schluss sagt "perfekt".....

Also, ich persönlich finde es auch mal gut einen technisch weniger anspruchsvollen Mara zu fahren, allein schon zur Abwechslung. Keiler, Frammersbach, Neustadt, alles schon gefahren, technisch harte Dinger. Da tut es mal gut, so wie in Zell die Reifen "rollen" zu lassen und die Landschaft zu genießen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> die strecke hat mir gefallen, in den matsch-passagen schlitterte ich auch etwas rum, aber in der zweiten runde wusste man ja dann welche linie man nicht fahren sollte


Oder man nahm sich für die zweite Runde vor, eine andere Linie zu nehmen, da die erste Linie nicht so toll war und stellte dann fest, das die neue Linie noch schlechter war.


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (13. August 2007)

Um dann in der dritten Runde wieder die andere Linie zu nehmen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

BAO-Teamfahrer schrieb:


> Um dann in der dritten Runde wieder die andere Linie zu nehmen...


Nein, viel besser: Während andere Leute wieder am Schlammloch vor der Qual der Wahl stehen oder noch den Weinberg hoch braten, schon mit einem alkfreien Weizen seine Nudeln zu genießen, weil man doch maßvoll genug war, nur die 60 km zu melden.


----------



## rad-andi (14. August 2007)

aber das tut den zellern keinen abbruch.
das ganze war eher cc-lastig.
das konzept mit den mehrrunden und den staffeln ist sehr gut.
die crosser können aufgaloppieren, die cc´ler kommen voll auf ihre kosten, und die marathoner sind auch noch gut bedient.
streckenpersonal brauchste weniger und nur 1 verpflegung auf der strecke.
zuschauer bekommen mehr zu sehen
wechselzone für zuschauer sehr interessant

ein gelungenes ding.
bitte nicht verändern, außer den start/zielberich für nächstes jahr entzerren.
denn nächstes jahr wird definitv mehr los sein [/QUOTE]


Hallo,

Ja, die Sache mit der Strecke ist immer wieder ein Streitpunkt. Einerseits kennt jeder die Warteschlange bei technisch anspruchsvollen Stellen in Marathonveranstaltungen, andererseits sollen sich die guten Fahrer auszeichnen lassen. Es wurde hier für das Prinzig Sicherheit entschieden, da tatsächlich jedermann den Kurs fahren kann.

Die Entzerrung an Start und Ziel haben wir nicht richtig eingeschätzt. Wird beim nächsten Mal anders gelöst. 
Okay, waren auch am späten Abend noch kalt. Muss nächste Mal besser werden, ebenso die Ausschilderung dorthin. Wie wurde eigentlich die Radwaschstation der Feuerwehr beurteilt? Gar nichts gehört!
Trotzdem danke für das überwiegend positive Feedback.


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2007)

rad-andi schrieb:


> Wie wurde eigentlich die Radwaschstation der Feuerwehr beurteilt? Gar nichts gehört!
> Trotzdem danke für das überwiegend positive Feedback.



fanden wir alle spitzenklasse. war auch keine lange schlange davor und es hat prima geklappt. weiter so


----------



## mar1kus (14. August 2007)

dann auch noch von mir ein kleines feedback. und zwar die grÃ¼nde wieso ich mich gegen die veranstaltung entschieden habe obwohl ich nur 30km entfernt wohne.

ich finde 25â¬ einfach zuviel um 3x die gleiche strecke zu fahren + 5â¬ nachmeldegebÃ¼hr
vorweg wurde mir berichtet das die strecke praktisch null anspruch hat.

sorry, aber um 3x eine fahrtechnisch anspruchslose runde zu fahren geb ich soviel geld nicht aus. wenn man bei erstenmal direkt eine firma damit beauftragt die meldungen und abbuchungen vorzunehmen macht das in meinem augen keinen guten eindruck, oder habt ihr beim erstenmal mit >1000 startern gerechnet?

trotzdem ich finde es prima das ihr die arbeit auf euch genommen habt. laÃt euch nicht von meiner einzelmeinung entmutigen. man kann es ja nicht jedem recht machen. in daun hat mir das konzept letztes jahr auch Ã¼berhaupt nicht zugesagt, dieses jahr schon. daher werde ich auch dieses jahr mitfahren. 
wenn euer konzept irgendwann mal meinem geschmack entspricht steht ich mit sicherheit am start, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmar schrauth (30. August 2007)

ja ,war ne feine veranstaltung 
auch vom panorama her :sehr schön , selbst für jene ,die nur 30 km entfernt leben .
wir kommen wieder ,.
dann mit 6 oder 7 staffeln 
versprochen 


elmar


----------

